# Pier Help.... taking a kid



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Was gonna be down there in Oct.. Going to take my 8 yr old daughter to fish from the Pensacola pier. Just want to get something to tug on her line to give her the fishin fever. Can someone give me some advice on what to fish with so she can reel in a fish or two? Thanks


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

def get a sabiki rig and a clp gotcha lure... ladies and hard tails will be fun... skip jacks(poor mans Tarpon) are a blast


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Kings should be around, Reds too. I use 15 lb test with a 27lb single strand for kings. Float a live bait or snobble a dead one. Reds will eat just about anything if the bite is pretty good. If all else fails, fish with fresh dead shrimp on a Carolina rig, she should catch something.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

when are you planning on going, im gunna try and go sunday, they have been seeing sailfish very regularly in the past week, if you are out there and see me just let me know and i will help you in whatever way i can!


----------



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Im heading out on sat. What have they been catching out on pcola pier lately?


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

kings, skip jacks, spanish, hardtail,bonita


----------



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

is that lately like past couple days? also what rigs/bait being used. Thanks


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

yes... used gotchas on ladies, cigar minnows for kings, sabiki's on hardtial, and also bonita on gotcha and sabiki


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks very much gonna be down 1st or 2nd weekend of Oct.. Should be prime by then. Appreciate the help.


----------



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Went on 9/24. Caught about 6 Spanish and bunch of those lil yellowtails. kept a couple spanish for the bbq. about 30 min before i got to the pier they caught a 60lb sailfish. it was a beauty.


----------

